# Vom Schweinehopp zum Bunnyhop



## gregi780 (25. August 2015)

Hallo! Ich habe bisher nur mitgelesen und bin für die vielen Infos dankbar. Ich habe ein Problem beim Lernen des Bunnyhop und weiß nicht weiter und wäre um Hilfe dankbar!
Damit ihr meinen Stand der Fahrtechnik besser einschätzen könnt, hier einige Infos. 
Komm vom Rennrad daher immer mit Klickies. Fahre bis S2 sicher schwerer nur bei guter Tagesform. Hinterrad umsetzen, Nosewheelie, Trachstand, Vorderrad versetzen, Droppen bis 80cm, Hinterrad auf Stufen mit hochziehen bis 50cm. Springen, Tables etc. Ganz schlecht.
Ich würde den Bunnyhop gerne auch für konntroliertes Springen nutzen. Nur klappt es entweder nur als Schweinehopp kombiniert mit Vorschieben des Vorderrades und Landung am Vorderrad. Komm damit auch über alles drüber wo ich will, aber eben nicht stylisch. Wenn ich versuche das HR später hoch zu ziehen lande ich am HR und bring keine Rodeobewegung rein. Wie kann ich ein Video hochladen? Danke Euch


----------



## Marc B (25. August 2015)

Video kannst Du hier oder bei Youtube & Co. hochladen und dann hier einbetten! Wichtig: Wenn Du vom Schweinehop zum Bunny Hop umstellen willst, musst Du erstmal zurück auf null gehen! Also erst das saubere VR-Anlupfen ohne Reissen üben, dann das HR-Anlupfen ohne Anfersen. Dann hintereinander zur Wippe zusammenbringen (erst VR, dann HR hoch) und DANN ERST das Ganze mit Dynamik zum Bunny Hop bringen. Weil sonst kommt da immer die alte Gewohnheit vom Schweinehop rein und Du brauchst Ewigkeiten die Technik umzustellen. Tipps dazu (aber erst OHNE Hindernis üben, das lenkt nur ab):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milsani (29. August 2015)

Sehr gutes Video aber die Stuntmen hoppen alle mit abesenktem Sattel. Geht so ein eleganter Hop auch mit hohem Sattel?

M. der fleißig lupfen übt...


----------



## Marc B (31. August 2015)

Üben mit tiefem Sattel, bis die Bewegung sitzt, dann geht es auch mit hohem Sattel


----------



## sp00n82 (8. September 2015)

Und zum Lernen auf Flatpedals wechseln, sonst schleicht sich immer wieder der Schweinehop rein.


----------



## Muckal (8. September 2015)

Ich finde es mit Hindernis (das kann auch ein Stock auf der Straße sein) wesentlich einfacher!


----------



## dave_f (8. September 2015)

blöde Frage, was ist mit "HR-Anlupfen ohne Anfersen" gemeint?


----------



## Marc B (9. September 2015)

Anfersen bedeutet, dass man die Ferse zum Po zieht und somit das HR hochreisst. Diese Technik ist für Notfälle, in denen es ultra-schnell gehen muss okay, aber schränkt extrem ein, wenn man eine saubere Wippe und dann auch Bunny Hop erlernen möchte.

P.S.: Mit Stock als Hindernis geraten die meisten Leute wieder in alte "Reisser-Gewohnheiten", da es direkt auch um Timing und Höhe geht - so verlieren viele den Fokus auf das Verknüpfen der vorher einzeln geübten Bewegungsabläufe VR- und HR-Anlupfen.


----------



## MTBLA (9. September 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Und zum Lernen auf Flatpedals wechseln, sonst schleicht sich immer wieder der Schweinehop rein.


Yes !!


----------



## Fixpunkt (12. September 2015)

Ich arbeite gerade auch daran und hab früher nie richtig verstanden, wie man nach einem sauberen manualimpuls und damit dem Becken recht weit hinten, das Hinterrad noch hochbekommen soll. Jetzt habe ich verstanden, dass man ja vom Manual aus den Lenker richtung Becken ziehen kann/muss. Dabei kommt nicht nur das VR höher, sondern auch wieder das Becken weiter vor. Von hier aus will das Hinterrad dann fast von alleine hoch. 
Nicht das mein Bunnyhop jetzt perfekt ist. Eher schlechter als der Schweinehop, aber ich denke, dass das mit mehr Übung wird und die Richtung stimmt. Vielleicht hilft dir das auch weiter.


----------



## Marc B (13. September 2015)

Hm, probier ruhig mal die Vorgehensweise aus dem von mir geposteten Video aus - von der Position unten-hinten kommt man super hoch und dadurch auch vorne - so kommt das HR sofort mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fixpunkt (13. September 2015)

Hab das Video ehrlich gesagt erst nach meinem Post angesehen. Werde über meine Erfahrungen berichten.


----------



## Chainzuck (14. September 2015)

Eigentlich ne simple Überlegung: Wenn ich auf zwei Füßen stehe und springen will, dann drücke ich mich ja auch nach vorherigem in die Knie gehen vom Boden ab. Niemand würde auf die Idee kommen stattdessen nur die Füße anzuziehen. Kaum sitzt man auf dem Bike scheint diese Logik nicht mehr bei allen nativ vorhanden zu sein. Schon ein komisches Phänomen...woran liegt das?


----------



## Fixpunkt (14. September 2015)

@Marc B Das video ist wirklich Top. Die Bewegung fühlt sich jetzt runder und auch sicherer an. Was ich immer wieder merke, ist dass man gar nicht genug Manual üben kann. 
Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich nicht genügend Impuls nach oben gebe. Also ich meine es klappt schon, das Hinterrad kommt hoch aber es fühlt sich so an als wäre noch mehr möglich. Es fehlt ein Abspringen durch Strecken, ich stehe einfach auf und das HR kommt hoch. Vielleicht nehme ich das ganze bei Gelegenheit auf, wahrscheinlich sehe ich den Fehler dann schon selber. 

@Chainzuck 
Es liegt daran, dass man beim BH nicht die Hüfte und das Knie gleichzeitig streckt, sondern erst die Knie um in den Manual zu kommen und dann die Hüfte um das HR hoch zu bekommen. 
Diese Differenzierung machen wir im Alltag praktisch nie. Deshalb greift das Gehirn lieber auf ein Bekanntes Muster zurück also beide Gelenke gleichzeitig strecken oder beugen.


----------



## Louis1979 (20. September 2015)

Wie @Marc B schon geschrieben hat, ist der Impuls des kontrollierten Vorderradanhebens das A und O  und allein das kann schon eine Weile dauern, bis man diesen beherrscht, ohne den Lenker zu verziehen oder zu niedrig oder zu hoch zu "ziehen".

Das Hinterrad anzuheben finde ich erst einmal gar nicht so wichtig, denn wenn man den Bunnyhop erstmal kann, dann bringt dieser Teil nur noch mehr Höhe.

Am einfachsten, finde ich, geht es, wenn man von dem Impuls des Vorderradanhebens mit gestreckten Armen das Becken zum Lenker drückt, allein durch diese Bewegung kann es schon  sein, dass das Hinterrad mit in die Luft kommt. Durch die gestreckten Arme beschreibt der Körper einen Radius um den Lenker, durch den Impuls vorher führt dies aber zusätzlich dazu, dass das Vorderrad weiter an Höhe gewinnt. Wenn man es "übertreibt", dann bekommt man so das Vorderrad auf ca. 70-80° (90° wären senkrecht). Hört sich komisch an, ist aber "eigentlich" ganz simpel. Um nun das Hinterrad (höher) in die Luft zu bekommen, kommt dann noch der Impuls des Hinterradanhebens hinzu.

Der Bunnyhop ist mitunter die komplexeste Abfolge für eine einzelne Aktion, die man sich als ambitionierter "Otto-Normal-Biker" antrainieren kann und erfordert Übung, Übung, Übung und nicht vergessen.. Übung.

/Edit
Das Video oben beschreibt den Vorgang sehr gut.


----------

